# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Performance Tuning >  معرفی اساتید برجسته در بحث performance

## Sahebdarasi

با سلام خدمت اعضای برنامه نویسان 
من دنبال اساتید برجسته SQL در زمینه performanctuningهستم یانک دارای اطلاعات وحجم زیاد و دنبال استاد خوب برای یک کار بزرگ هستم اگر کسی میتونه راهنمایی کنه ممنون میشم.

----------

